

Software is Eating All the Jobs Too - spoon16
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/21/software-is-eating-all-the-jobs-too/

======
bediger
Wait, what happened to the Software Crises of the past 30 years? You know, the
one where somebody calculates how many programs are executing, and how many
programmers need to do maintenance on these programs, and decides that current
graducating rates of comp sci schools won't cut it.

Now, software is eating all the jobs? I don't get it. This is just more
"Millenium Fever", similar to all the crapaganda in 1995-1999 about how the
year "2000" was going to crash everything.

~~~
gaius
There is definitely a shortage... Of competent engineers willing to work for
peanuts. That's what these articles are _really_ about. One commenter says
they are short of developers in Phoenix AZ. What're you offering, hmm? Because
the numbers don't lie. Supply and demand applies to talent like any other
commodity.

------
astrofinch
I don't understand how there can be a job bubble without a financial bubble.
If current venture funding levels will be sustained, doesn't that suggest that
current hiring levels will be sustained as well?

~~~
wisty
If an industry is actually growing, it can boom. Not _all_ growth is
irrational exuberance.

~~~
Vivtek
Easy to forget, given the past twenty years or so, but yeah - the economy can
actually work.

------
maeon3
Does this mean that soon I (software developer) may be making as much as a
doctor, or maybe a football player?

~~~
spamizbad
The only thing that bothers me about the software developer payscale is that
there doesn't appear to be any merit pay. Being a "10 to 1" will only net you
marginally more than your "average" counterparts. Whereas top performers in
other fields appear to bring home more than double the average.

~~~
orijing
Interestingly, there was a discussion on Quora on this exact point:
[http://www.quora.com/10X-Engineers/Why-are-the-best-
programm...](http://www.quora.com/10X-Engineers/Why-are-the-best-
programmers-10x-more-productive-than-mediocre-programmers-but-paid-only-3x-as-
much-Why-aren-t-they-paid-10x-as-much)

Yishan Wong, one of the early engineers at Facebook, claims that 10x engineers
are actually compensated much better than they appear to be, and suggests that
many of these 10x engineers make their fortune in their own ventures.

~~~
nandemo
But he provides no evidence for the hypothesis that '"10x" programmers
typically do not work for salaries, but end up leaving companies and starting
their own (or joining as very early key employees)'. I think there's little
connection between being a "10x" programmer and being entrepeneurial.

